# Couple pics of my smaller tanks...



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Maybe it's just my computer but I can't see the pictures.


----------



## whipif (Jan 19, 2013)

I can see them. I like what you've done with the 2nd tank. The first one doesn't have enough plants for my taste. But good job anythings better than fake plants and blue gravel lol.:icon_smil


----------

